# UFO in Kolkata



## bloggerbloggerplasma (Oct 30, 2007)

source:


```
*ecstasypoint.blogspot.com/2007/10/ufo-spotted-in-kolkata-has-city-in.html
```


```
*maverickshaunt.blogspot.com/
```
In the first such incident recorded in Kolkata, an unidentified flying object was spotted in the city’s skies early Monday morning.

The fireball, that moved very rapidly and even seemed to change its shape and size, was photographed by a resident of Kalikapur in east Kolkata. Scientists couldn’t identify the object though some believe it could be a meteor blazing a trail through the morning sky.

The object, as shown on a TV channel, seemed to alter its shape from a round object to a triangle and then turned into a straight line. It emitted a bright light that formed a circle - almost a halo - and also radiated a range of colours.

The strange object was spotted between 3.30 am and 6.30 am by a senior executive of a private company, who filmed it on his handycam and showed it to the MP Birla Planetarium director D P Duari.

Many others spotted the strange object streaking across the eastern sky and hundreds gathered along EM Bypass to catch a glimpse of the "UFO". Many claimed to have seen the UFO, triggering a frenzy.

The Birla Planetarium director said the flying object, seen "at 30 degrees on the eastern horizon" was "interesting and strange".

"The viewer first thought it was a plane but gradually its brightness increased and it went up and vanished around 6.30 am," Duari said. "No natural phenomenon is likely to last for such a long duration and it is not a meteor either. It is an extremely interesting and strange object," he added.

Scientists were also puzzled by the phenomenon. They claimed it was too early to hazard a guess on what the object could be. 

"A cosmic body cannot change its appearance the way this one seemed to do. But an expert needs to observe it for a longer period of time to be able to comment on it. It is very strange and intriguing. Sadly, TV pictures are not enough to make a conclusion," said Kamalesh Kar, astro-particle physicist at the Saha Institute of Nuclear Physics.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

is it TRUE 

beware guys... watch ur PCs


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 30, 2007)

arrey no need to be scared.......i was flying tht with my alien friends ...................tumhe trip lagani hai toh batanaa []


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ intresting
chalo UFo's ab india me arahe hai
India is developing


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 30, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> is it TRUE
> 
> beware guys... watch ur PCs


watch pc for wat


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics or it did not happen.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

from being ALIEND D)
::::::::::     ALIENWARE     ::::::::::


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 30, 2007)

bah...
i see UFO everyday

just don't identify the flying object and its an ufo.. lol


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ Ha Ha Ha
kool joke yaaar really kool


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 30, 2007)

Uhh!! any reliable news link? 

Btw, I spotted an UFO once too!!  read this.
*www.instantfundas.com/2007/09/this-is-how-people-spot-ufos_05.html


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 30, 2007)

cant trust...ne pic???plz post


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 30, 2007)

Some Pics would have helped else it sounds like a hoax.



> Btw, I spotted an UFO once too!!  read this.
> *www.instantfundas.com/2007/09...t-ufos_05.html



^^Nice link blackpearl


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone can make a gimped or photoshoped thing  -for legitimacy


----------



## utsav (Oct 30, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ intresting
> chalo UFo's ab india me arahe hai
> India is developing


Mukesh Ambani se milne aye honge


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

or Vishal Gupta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

tum bhi yaar kya kya news bana dete ho woh main ghumne nikla tha usko UFO samajh baithe.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ thum hawa mein kabse ghumne lage aur 
tum special Lights ke dresses kabse pene lage ho bhai ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw it on tv.It's can also be comet. 
Anyways welcome aliens


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 30, 2007)

yay welcome alien bhai log.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are the pics of this UFO

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/9959/3010072136st7.th.jpg


*img229.imageshack.us/img229/2826/3010072140na7.th.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Could it be any more fake?


----------



## faraaz (Oct 30, 2007)

THat looks like photo of a bike headlamp taken through a dirty car window...


----------



## narangz (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ Its taken from TV i guess


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ ur guess is right and 
Welcome i think they were searchin for sum alienware stuff
coz kolkatta is really popular for that stuff   
jus jokin


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ What do u mean by "Kolkata is really popular for alienware stuff"?
Well, your joke must have some meaning!


----------



## Ecko (Oct 31, 2007)

Now people are unsure of what they say ??
Are kissi ne bomb phoda hoga
To say HAPPY DIWALI in advance 
.
.
.
.
Ask Hrithik


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ leave that
but today at 5-30 pm Sharp i was in Busstand waitin for someone and seein Plain kool sky and just saw a Meteor or comet dunno was fallin its ok up to now but
the weird Part is it was becoming Brighter and Brighter and suddenly it Gave a big Flash and travelled Double the speedand also while travelling we were able to hear a bullet or whiste sound we saw it for almost 8 seconds
iam not sure wat it is but it was really weird 
really iam not jokin and i hadnt had a CAm with me


----------



## karnivore (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually the footage was aired on tv by STAR-ANANDA, a local, but popular news channel. It is a joint venture between STAR and ABP (owners of "The Telegraph").


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 31, 2007)

First Nvidia 8800GT comes out and literally kills 8800GTS and now this UFO!!!!
Weard things are hapning.....
Beware Frnds.......


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 31, 2007)

This was not fake as many of us think, this was seen by many people, some guy shot video with his handycam from his balcony of some 1 hr or so. I think they are coming 21-12-2007 

Here are some tv caps-

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/1488/52616763cm8.th.jpg*img150.imageshack.us/img150/4145/51591197dc1.th.jpg*img527.imageshack.us/img527/3797/76804833xn6.th.jpg*img150.imageshack.us/img150/3103/95090323nc9.th.jpg*img150.imageshack.us/img150/9027/32858763zz3.th.jpg*img150.imageshack.us/img150/940/80611611oj7.th.jpg



*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1507/91501732zi3.th.jpg*img150.imageshack.us/img150/457/92980394ql7.th.jpg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 31, 2007)

^^what is 21.12.2007 ?? what do u mean ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

I think 2 months ago karnal mein bhi kuch aisa hi dikha tha.Anyone remembers that?Aliens bahut chakkar maar rahe hai India ka kya baat hai.



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^what is 21.12.2007 ?? what do u mean ?


Just read that thread "Do u believe in ghosts"


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 31, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^what is 21.12.2007 ?? what do u mean ?


Well all bad people are gonna die HAHAHAHAH on 21-12-2007. 

Thats according to $$Gururaj$$. 

Well maybe 2012 one is true. Don't take it seriously though


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> *Well all bad people are gonna die HAHAHAHAH on 21-12-2007.*
> 
> Thats according to $$Gururaj$$.
> 
> Well maybe 2012 one is true. Don't take it seriously though


chalo main toh bach gaya


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 31, 2007)

@gaurav and hackattack , I am from karnal only. I know how fake was that news because that IBN 7 Karnal correspondent ( who gave this news on TV) is my neighbour and friend  . Also, none of us in our circle saw that. And about 21.12.2012, dont worry, its just a myth because of incomplete Mayan calendar.


----------



## Hackattack (Nov 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> chalo main toh bach gaya


Naah, All bad people(every single peice of human being) everyone does some kukarm in their life, so no one will get spared.  everyone will die...Except .... a n i m a l s.  MWAHWAWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> Naah, All bad people(every single peice of human being) everyone does some kukarm in their life, so no one will get spared.  everyone will die...Except .... a n i m a l s.  MWAHWAWHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yes you right.But jo insaan ki shakal mein jaanwar hote hai woh salle fyada utha jayenge iska.


----------



## Hackattack (Nov 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yes you right.But jo insaan ki shakal mein jaanwar hote hai woh salle fyada utha jayenge iska.



Thik Bolla


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @gaurav and hackattack , I am from karnal only. I know how fake was that news because that IBN 7 Karnal correspondent ( who gave this news on TV) is my neighbour and friend  . Also, none of us in our circle saw that. And about 21.12.2012, dont worry, its just a myth because of incomplete Mayan calendar.


really? ek kaam kar usko ek lapa de meri taraf se  chal rehne de maaf kiya


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 1, 2007)

^^lol. he earned 8 k by making that news. uska bas chale to roz UFO bula le karnal mein.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 1, 2007)

COMMON... UFOs arent that uncommon...


i dont even wake up unless an alien knocks on my door...

let alone the camera 

and the next thing im gonna do is click some pics off my light bulb and mail them to US secret agency


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 1, 2007)

iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> ^^Nice link blackpearl



Thanks.


----------

